# Missing SDK platform android, API 28



## vectoravtech (Apr 28, 2019)

I have been trying to fix this without any luck, please advise on the easiest method. I'm using windows 10 in a lenovo T410, SDK 7 and the phone is Moto-e by the way. Thankyou


----------

